# ***OFFICIAL*** Ryan Bader vs. Glover Teixeira Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Main Event - Five round fight*
























​


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I like glover, but he's pretty new to me, i think a win here would make him seem a bit more legit. maybe i just need to go look at some of his pre-ufc fights


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Easy pickings for Glover.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually think Bader is going to pull the upset here and drop Glover. As far as fanfare in concerned, I really don't like or dislike either one of these guys, pretty impartial to this main event to tell you the truth... so, I don't know... gut feeling I guess.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If Bader wins, it will really be an upset. Aside a lucky punch, because he has legit power, I can't see him out striking Glover and even less out grappling him. 
I wish I could see that live, but duty calls.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Glover will destroy Bader. Bader has some power, but he hasn't knoсked out anyone worth mentioning other than Jardine 3 years ago


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Would Bader beating Golver be a bigger upset then Da Silva beating Benavidez?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> Would Bader beating Golver be a bigger upset then Da Silva beating Benavidez?


Not quite going by the bookies. 

I think there is much more variance at 205 with 2 power punchers going at it, can only take 1 punch.


Where at 125, an underdog more or less has to really go out there and be better than his opponent.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glover should win this one decisively. I'd say he has better grappling, better striking, a better chin, and better conditioning. Bader does have legit power though, so Glover can't get over confident and come in with his hands down. Bader may not have great striking, but he has the power to finish any light heavyweight in the UFC, so getting careless against him isn't a good idea.

I can see Bader's game plan being to press Glover against the cage, but I think Glover is too crafty for that. His conditioning is also solid, so I don't see him wearing down as fast as an out of shape Rampage did. I'd say Bader would get tired before him.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't see Glover losing this.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Bader is fcuked.

Glover's next fight should be Jones. He is the only LHW with a legitimate threat to Jones' title.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope we see Bader try to wrestle Glover just to see how Glover reacts.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

omg that was great. Glover proved alot this fight. Dont think glover poses any kind of threat to jones though but he showed more of his game that we havent seen yet.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

That's what happens when Glover gets mad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Glover got tagged bad there he was on rubber legs, bader would have had him if he was a little more disciplined with his striking defense while tagging him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice comeback for Glover but he won't have anything for Jones.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

That was awesome, ate a punch then force fed bader a beat down.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Like I said... Bader is fcuked.

Can't wait for Glover vs Jones!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

It was starting to look like a tough match-up for Glover too...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Bader needs a chin, that was not a punch that should have dropped him..
I knew this would be the end result but bader has a weak ass chin


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

locnott said:


> Bader needs a chin, that was not a punch that should have dropped him..
> I knew this would be the end result but bader has a weak ass chin


Respectfully disagree. Glover hit him with two pretty damn hard shots. 

And Glover wasn't even that badly hurt. He was backed against the cage, yes, but you could tell he was covering well and waiting for an opening. I think some people see what they want to see.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not sure how to describe this fight. It was messy...haha.

Bader came out on all 12 cylinders trying to end it as quickly as possible utilizing his power weapons; right overhand bombs, upper cut was nice, high kick, takedowns, and his guillotines. Give Glover credit cuz he shrugged it all off for the most part which shows he is indeed a much higher caliber fighter on paper and in the Octagon. Is he the next big thing. Not sure. He's solid, very solid though with the exception of having some defensive holes because of speed imo. 

If Glover was quicker he would have a much better chance. He's a bit slow and bulky, but fairly durable chin. 

I like his statement about being too over confident, "being a wake up call." 

Gustaf then Glover next. Glad to have caught the main event just in time.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

That didn't had enough in it to deserve a title shot imo


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> That didn't had enough in it to deserve a title shot imo


17 wins in a row, 5 in the ufc deserves something though.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Glover got stunned twice and didn't look that impressive but fantastic fight nonetheless. Bader looked great out there but made a mistake and got over aggressive. Definitely a top guy still.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Good to see a finish, would like to have seen a little more fight. Difficult to really gauge much from this one.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

A little shaky, because like Glover himself said he got too confident. And probably not comfortable with all the hype the UFC is pushing behind him. 

But at the end there he was blocking most of those shots. I am talking right before he knocked Bader down. He was blocking those and rolling with the punnches. He basically baited Bader in trying wild looping punches, then he tagged him 1-2 accuratly. The start was iffy, but he showed that he is definatly a good wrestler. Maybe not enough to stuff a Jones TD. But as formatable as anyone else is with the wrestling. 

Wasn't flawless. But it showed many key things. 
- Glover is a professional and doesn't wilt or get crazy when he gets in trouble. 
-Glover can wrestle pretty well, it isn't just false hype. He is a damn good wrestler and strong.
- Glover isn't content with just KOing top 10 guys in the first round. He and his training partners know he hasn't shown even close to his best.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope people finally start to realize the Glover would be mercilessly slaughtered by JBJ. JBJ would get the takedowns and control the ground, he would control the standup action, in short, he would win the fight however he chose to. Tex is a great fighter, and while he deserves a title not, he is no real threat to JBJ.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> 17 wins in a row, 5 in the ufc deserves something though.


Yes, indeed. Glover deserves to be the next in line to face Gustaffsson.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Glover got tagged bad there he was on rubber legs, bader would have had him if he was a little more disciplined with his striking defense while tagging him.


i think this shows alot ... 2nd time in 4? ufc fights hes been rubber legged ... granted hes come back but... rubber leg it against an animal like jones or even machida its lights out for tex ...

imo his stock just went down ..... 

p.s was it just me or did it look like he had a rough weight cut?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

jmsu1 said:


> i think this shows alot ... 2nd time in 4? ufc fights hes been rubber legged ... granted hes come back but... rubber leg it against an animal like jones or even machida its lights out for tex ...
> 
> imo his stock just went down .....
> 
> p.s was it just me or did it look like he had a rough weight cut?


Yes he did have a horrible weight cut. I agree with your sentiments. Though i do think jones would beat him, jones hasnt really proved to have those punches that put you on queer street standing (Besides elbows obviously). I think its much more likely jones would pick him apart rather than landing one big punch. Glover vs machida though... now thats a match i have no idea where it would go. Hell even glover vs hendo (even though hes fighting vitor)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wish people would quit saying, "This shows _____ wouldn't fare well against _____". None of you fruits have any idea what would happen in a title fight. Jones could clock Glover, rush in just as Bader did, and eat two flush shots that end his night. Glover's certainly got things to work on, just like every other fighter out there, including the champions. But I don't think many people gave Chris Weidman a snowball's chance in hell of knocking out Anderson Silva. 

I wouldn't even call myself a diehard Glover fan. But the manner in which some people so casually dismiss him is ridiculous. Yes he's been stunned once or twice. But he's also dominated and won all of his fights. How one outweighs the other is beyond me.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wish people would quit saying, "This shows _____ wouldn't fare well against _____". None of you fruits have any idea what would happen in a title fight. Jones could clock Glover, rush in just as Bader did, and eat two flush shots that end his night. Glover's certainly got things to work on, just like every other fighter out there, including the champions. But I don't think many people gave Chris Weidman a snowball's chance in hell of knocking out Anderson Silva.
> 
> I wouldn't even call myself a diehard Glover fan. But the manner in which some people so casually dismiss him is ridiculous. Yes he's been stunned once or twice. But he's also dominated and won all of his fights. How one outweighs the other is beyond me.


I have to agree. It's as if people expect Tex to have to steamroll everyone without taking any damage in order to have a chance against JBJ. I believe Jones will finish anyone he can take down and get on top of, but if it stayed on the feet Tex would smash him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great job by Glover, rolled with the punches against the cage then landed the perfect combo. Was not in trouble during that last stage of the fight. Bader once again shows he is more athlete than fighter.

Tex got tagged earlier, but if this makes you feel like all of a sudden Glover has no chin and no chance at the title, you have a lot to learn about fighting.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

IMO Glover is no.2 in the division. Would love to see him V Gustaf


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Great job by Glover, rolled with the punches against the cage then landed the perfect combo. Was not in trouble during that last stage of the fight. Bader once again shows he is more athlete than fighter.
> 
> Tex got tagged earlier, but if this makes you feel like all of a sudden Glover has no chin and no chance at the title, you have a lot to learn about fighting.


Bader hits hard so I would never say he's got a weak chin. I just think he's got some holes in his strike defense. 

It was good to see him mix it up with some higher competition but it also showed him some things he needs to work on. 

I think Tex's biggest issue is going to become age. He's 33 (34 in one month) and I know it's be done before, but I think he's going to go down as another one of those fighters that you wish had put this all together in their 20s. 

Glover had some Visa issues that kept him out of the US, which is a huge shame seeing that he lost 6 of his peak years.

A fight will always be a fight, but I didn't see anything tonight that I think Jones should be overly worried about.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I have to agree. It's as if people expect Tex to have to steamroll everyone without taking any damage in order to have a chance against JBJ. I believe Jones will finish anyone he can take down and get on top of, but if it stayed on the feet Tex would smash him.


My bigger take away was how much Bader was landing on Tex. Bader is known as a sloppy and slow striker and he was landing pretty decently on Tex. Bader wasn't beating his ass or anything, except for those couple of last shots, but for a guy who is supposed to be one of the best strikers at LHW avoiding someone like Bader should be pretty easy. 

Jones probably won't KO Tex, that is very likely true. But if the fight stays standing Tex will eat tons of shots from JBJ and give basically nothing in return. He couldn't keep Bader at range and he couldn't avoid Bader's slow punches (although they looked crisper than normal). Like Weidman if Tex gets a title shot he always has the mandatory minimum 1% Serra chance to win, it just doesn't look like the fight will be all that competitive.

The other thing that concerns me is the clinch. Bader controlled Tex way too easily in the clinch against the cage. With someone with his wrestling chops I thought we would have seen him play the over/under hook game and instead he just sort of accepted it and stopped trying to eat punches.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One thing I noticed was that he's resilient and tenacious. Getting hit like that and gathering your wits requires experience and mental toughness. Cuz you know the LHW title holder will land those elbows and every single fighter has withered including the immortal Shogun!


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> *I'm pretty sure Grant will look to close the distance immediately* and look for a submission. Very interesting fight. I'd favor Bendo over Grant because of his athleticism and strength. Pettis is far more versatile, but Grant is extremely strong.
> 
> *Age old contest of keeping his distance vs someone who wants to close the distance.* Sturdy test for the newly crowned champion.


Exactly this. If Grant's going to find a way to win, he's got to close the distance and work his clinch/dirty boxing game. Ideally, he's got to keep Pettis up against the cage and work his short hooks and uppercuts as well as knees and punches to the body. If he makes Pettis work all fight and mixes in his takedowns so that Pettis has to defend them, he's got a shot. He needs to vary his attack and he can't give Pettis any room to breathe. Easier said than done, though. Exciting match-up between two incredibly well-rounded fighters.

No idea how this ended up in the wrong thread, seeing as how I was replying to someone's post. The site's acting up on me right now. Sorry all.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> IMO Glover is no.2 in the division. Would love to see him V Gustaf


Glover vs Gus interests me also but I think Glover will get Jones after Gus loses to him. I can see a Glover vs Gus fight being setup after they both lose to Jones however.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BOOM said:


> Glover vs Gus interests me also but I think Glover will get Jones after Gus loses to him. I can see a Glover vs Gus fight being setup after they both lose to Jones however.


I'll have to see how well Gus has improved his wrestling, but if he has improved it he'd take Glover out imo. And if he's really made significant improvement the Jones fight just got real interesting. If Gus stops the take down Jones might be in trouble quickly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Glover didn't show me anything that says he'd give Jones too much trouble, kudos to Bader for giving the hypetrain cause to worry in a big way though.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Glover has a better chance of beating Bones than Gus has... Mainly because Glover seems to have pretty good wrestling, whereas Gus has zero wrestling.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I'll have to see how well Gus has improved his wrestling, but if he has improved it he'd take Glover out imo. And if he's really made significant improvement the Jones fight just got real interesting. If Gus stops the take down Jones might be in trouble quickly.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Not sure who I would go with in a Gus vs Glover match as of now but neither will give Jones much trouble.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yes, indeed. Glover deserves to be the next in line to face Gustaffsson.


The problem with that match is Glover's no spring chicken, he may retire before Gustafsson gets out of the hospital after Jones beats him half to death.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Not sure who I would go with in a Gus vs Glover match as of now but neither will give Jones much trouble.


I'm inclined to agree, but I leraned from Weidman - Silva that in MMA anything is possible.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

hellholming said:


> I think Glover has a better chance of beating Bones than Gus has... Mainly because Glover seems to have pretty good wrestling, whereas Gus has zero wrestling.


Well, lets get real here and Im a fan of Gus more than Jones but Sonnen looked like a bitch the way Jones intentionally beat him at his own game. 

Glover cant stand with Jones, cant take him down, cant beat him in the clinch, Glover has no advantages over Jones whatsoever that I see anyway. Punching power is sexy unless you cant hit me then its JACK and IMO Jones would give Tex fits standing.

They both deserve the opportunity they both earned it and they both are going to get beat by jones. JDS is Jones biggest threat or hunt with his power.

Anything can happen but nobody at LHW *SHOULD* be able to beat Jones.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> Glover didn't show me anything that says he'd give Jones too much trouble, kudos to Bader for giving the hypetrain cause to worry in a big way though.


:laugh:

This post should be archived to demonstrate the general idiocy of MMA fans.


Apparently a guy can be a bust or overhyped if he's probably the 2nd or 3rd best LHW in the world...behind arguably the most talented fighter to date.

You are on some magic mushrooms if you think some unstoppable destroyer that is going to "give Jones too much trouble" is just going to pop up nonchalantly anytime soon. No one said this about Glover other than he was probably a top 10 LHW talent long before the big names stopped ducking him.


He also represents the toughest challenge to Jones currently, as like Pettis, hes dangerous everywhere. He has the stiker's chance of landing something big and the scrambler's chance. Jones leaves his neck in for a guillotine on a takedown it could be over, and I'm willing to bet Glover is more dangerous on his back than a guy like Vitor Belfort.

Not favoring him by any means, clearly when you do the sort of things Jones has done in this sport you deserve to be the favour it's over everyone, but I certainly wouldn't bet on Jones hiven the number of viable ways he could lose this fight.


I do love though, that every time a guy doesn't steamroll another to 10 guy you have people that have nothing to add but "Myeh! He can't beat the champion!"

:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Gus is a way stiffer fight for Jones than Glover, shouldn't be much debate about that.

Id be more excited to see Glover and Gus fight for the #2 spot than I will be to see either of them fight Jones.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> This post should be archived to demonstrate the general idiocy of MMA fans.
> 
> ...


Bader looked pretty steam rolled laying on his back before the end of the first round.

The uncertainty comes from getting tagged by Ryan Bader in the first place... more than one time too. 

To his credit, he recovered and easily kept his composure; Bader has some power so he's obviously got a chin. 

It just shows some holes in his striking defense.... and his lack of speed. 

Doesn't mean he's not a top 10 LHW. Doesn't mean he's not a top 5 heavy weight... I just don't see the Glover Teixeira that showed up tonight, giving JBJ any issues. 

Can an old dog learn a new trick?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> This post should be archived to demonstrate the general idiocy of MMA fans.
> 
> ...


I would like to see Teixeira beat one of Gustafsson, Evans, Davis, Machida before I could even begin to consider him the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter. Heck beating Henderson or Sonnen would raise Teixeira's stock imo. 

Liza is right and you as well as others just don't understand it. There is no proof that Teixeira is the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter. He might be the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter that hasn't already lost to Jones but that doesn't make him the best of the rest. He hasn't faced any of the best yet, his best wins are Bader and Jackson who are barely top 10 fighers now. And Teixeira didn't even look that good against Bader...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Yeah he's slow but his timing and power are good enough to keep him competitive with most. 

He just wont be able to fight his way in against Jones and will get parted out over the coarse of time until Jones pounces and ends it.

He's the kind of guy Jones could score a fight ending HLK or a flashy punch/elbow against IMO because I dont think he can move and get out of the way quick enough.

Hes defiantly upper top ten though.


420atalon said:


> I would like to see Teixeira beat one of Gustafsson, Evans, Davis, Machida before I could even begin to consider him the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter. Heck beating Henderson or Sonnen would raise Teixeira's stock imo.
> 
> Liza is right and you as well as others just don't understand it. There is no proof that Teixeira is the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter. He might be the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter that hasn't already lost to Jones but that doesn't make him the best of the rest. He hasn't faced any of the best yet, his best wins are Bader and Jackson who are barely top 10 fighers now. And Teixeira didn't even look that good against Bader...


Id love to see him fight those guys too but its not his fault they wont fight him. IDK if that should be held against him.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

hellholming said:


> I'm inclined to agree, but I leraned from Weidman - Silva that in MMA anything is possible.


For sure but Jones is completely on another level than everyone else. What's really scary is that he's still young, learning and getting better, which is crazy considering what he's already shown he can do and has accomplished.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BOOM said:


> For sure but Jones is completely on another level than everyone else. What's really scary is that he's still young, learning and getting better, which is crazy considering what he's already shown he can do and has accomplished.


Jones is a good fighter but does have some weaknesses. His striking actually isn't that great, it is unpredictable and can be devastating but his actual form isn't great and good strikers can take advantage of that(Machida showed us this).

I think Gus is actually good enough to beat Jones in a striking match but I don't think Jones will let him do so as I don't think Gus will be able to avoid Jones' takedowns and ground game.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Jones is a good fighter but does have some weaknesses. His striking actually isn't that great, it is unpredictable and can be devastating but his actual form isn't great and good strikers can take advantage of that(Machida showed us this).
> 
> I think Gus is actually good enough to beat Jones in a striking match but I don't think Jones will let him do so as I don't think Gus will be able to avoid Jones' takedowns and ground game.


I think your memory is a little wrong, here is the fight metric for Lyoto vs JBJ:

http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/3678

Lyoto landed 13 strikes over the course of the whole fight. Lyoto literally had to sprint at JBJ to hit him, meanwhile JBJ attacked safely from range. Gus isn't a sprinter, and even then JBJ has already seen that trick so I am sure he would be ready.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Jones is a good fighter but does have some weaknesses. His striking actually isn't that great, it is unpredictable and can be devastating but his actual form isn't great and good strikers can take advantage of that(Machida showed us this).
> 
> I think Gus is actually good enough to beat Jones in a striking match but I don't think Jones will let him do so as I don't think Gus will be able to avoid Jones' takedowns and ground game.


LOL, he showed us Jones can beat his ass striking, that's what he showed us LOL. 

That first round was garbage, *it was so so so less significant than most haters make it out to be* but they wont stop latching onto the fight because it gives them hope.. 

What exactly did he show us? That Jones can beat him up striking, rock his world with a mean punch and step in and coke him to death? 

Jones was tooling him in the second and Machida landed a whopping 8 strikes total in the first round, and you think that show Jones has weaknesses striking?

If you want to analyze Jons striking you have to look at some other fight because Machida didn't do shit to Jones.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> I think your memory is a little wrong, here is the fight metric for Lyoto vs JBJ:
> 
> http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/3678
> 
> Lyoto landed 13 strikes over the course of the whole fight. Lyoto literally had to sprint at JBJ to hit him, meanwhile JBJ attacked safely from range. Gus isn't a sprinter, and even then JBJ has already seen that trick so I am sure he would be ready.


And yet Machida looked better and most had him winning the first round with his striking...

Jones didn't have success in that fight until he took Lyoto down. It ended pretty quickly after that though.

Imo Jones's biggest weakness is definitely his striking. His unnatural range and agility makes it hard for other fighters to get into range and then when they do get close enough they are in his takedown range which is even more dangerous for them.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

420atalon said:


> And yet Machida looked better and most had him winning the first round with his striking...
> 
> Jones didn't have success in that fight until he took Lyoto down. It ended pretty quickly after that though.
> 
> Imo Jones's biggest weakness is definitely his striking. His unnatural range and agility makes it hard for other fighters to get into range and then when they do get close enough they are in his takedown range which is even more dangerous for them.


I had Jones winning the first round. Also people keep getting it backwards. Jones actually hit Lyoto with a straight right that stunned him, then took him down, wrecked his face, then after they were standing again he got choked out. Here is an article that gives a decent play by play:

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2011/12/ufc-140-results-jon-jones-vs-lyoto-machida

Lyoto had a nice trick of rushing to the punch, but Jones coaches quickly figured it out and showed JBJ how to beat Lyoto standing. He even proved it by cracking the 'elusive' Lyoto.

JBJ is no striking master, he is not the next Anderson Silva, but he knows how to use his tools very well and until someone shows that they know how to handle his tools I am going to question anyone who thinks they are just going to walk up to JBJ and KO him. It isn't going to happen that way. Someone will need to be able to have an answer for the front kicks and knee kicks, a way to back him up to the cage to prevent his 'elusiveness', and finally a way to handle his clinch. It is a tall order and somewhere there is someone who can handle it, but it isn't Tex or Gus. It is probably some up and coming prospect who no one sees coming, much like JBJ.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bader has got to be more disciplined. It cost him against Tito, Machida, and now Glover. He probably would have lost to the latter two anyway, but his lack of discipline has contributed to his demise in 3/4 of his losses. 

I was surprised at how well he was actually doing. He was controlling Glover pretty well with his wrestling and stunned him on more than one occasion. Kudos to Glover for surviving and coming back like that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I just think a guy like Tex is tailor made for a guy with Jon's attributes to destroy. 


If Machida was considered successful Id hate to see what failure looks like LOL.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I just think a guy like Tex is tailor made for a guy with Jon's attributes to destroy.


I don't think anyone is tailor made for Jon's attributes, hence his ridiculously dominating success.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I don't think anyone is tailor made for Jon's attributes, hence his ridiculously dominating success.


He meant Teixeira is tailor made to be destroyed by Jones which I pretty much agree with.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

420atalon said:


> He meant Teixeira is tailor made to be destroyed by Jones which I pretty much agree with.


His wording was a bit confusing; then yes, I agree.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

When I look at the competition Jones had in UFC and the downfall state of some of the big names he did beat I wonder how come people can dismiss Tex abilities and accomplishments so fast in comparison to him.

Just to point out Vitor almost ripped Jones arm apart out of a broken hand, but Jones would right away destroy Tex, a strong ADCC level grappler, if he puts him to the ground? :confused02:

I expect a good match up between them, IF, Jones gets passed through Gus.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

In all likelihood Jones wins 2 of the toughest fights he's ever had back to back. That being said he probably gets roughed up real bad in both, losing atleast 1 round in each. Jones' toolset is superior to Tex's and Gus' as well as having the physical advantage. I'd give either a chance against Jones if Jon wasn't so tough, he's proven he won't quit and it's going to take a miracle shot to take Jones out. People used to question Jones's chin and toughness and after his last few fights he seems as tough as anyone, the only guy that is going to beat him is someone like Cormier that can physically dictate where the fight goes. The only way to beat Jones is to sub him or get him moving backwards because his reach just makes it so hard to land any shots with power.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> When I look at the competition Jones had in UFC and the downfall state of some of the big names he did beat I wonder how come people can dismiss Tex abilities and accomplishments so fast in comparison to him.
> 
> Just to point out Vitor almost ripped Jones arm apart out of a broken hand, but Jones would right away destroy Tex, a strong ADCC level grappler, if he puts him to the ground? :confused02:
> 
> I expect a good match up between them, IF, Jones gets passed through Gus.


i sincerely doubt we will see Glover throwing up armbars and triangles. Arona was a good ADCC competitor and he is pure top game, more then likely Glover is as well.

He's got a punches chance against Jones and that's about it. though he probably won't be getting ragdolled early as his wrestling is pretty good so there's more of a chance for it to happen.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> *i sincerely doubt we will see Glover throwing up armbars and triangles.* Arona was a good ADCC competitor and he is pure top game, more then likely Glover is as well.
> 
> He's got a punches chance against Jones and that's about it. though he probably won't be getting ragdolled early as his wrestling is pretty good so there's more of a chance for it to happen.


I agree with the above possibilities, but to be honest, who would imagine Vitor would try to armbar Jones rather than blitz him with strikes?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Bader has got to be more disciplined. It cost him against Tito, Machida, and now Glover. He probably would have lost to the latter two anyway, but his lack of discipline has contributed to his demise in 3/4 of his losses.
> 
> I was surprised at how well he was actually doing. He was controlling Glover pretty well with his wrestling and stunned him on more than one occasion. Kudos to Glover for surviving and coming back like that.


Fair argument but he does have a limited skill set anyways, I think he is doomed to be a mid tier fighter


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I agree with the above possibilities, but to be honest, who would imagine Vitor would try to armbar Jones rather than blitz him with strikes?


Vitor is (technically) a bjj blackbelt under the gracie family. He's certainly more well known for his boxing but it didn't surprise me all that much.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> i sincerely doubt we will see Glover throwing up armbars and triangles. Arona was a good ADCC competitor and he is pure top game, more then likely Glover is as well.
> 
> He's got a punches chance against Jones and that's about it. though he probably won't be getting ragdolled early as his wrestling is pretty good so there's more of a chance for it to happen.


Disagree...Glover looks fairly fluid on the ground with his movement I fully expect him to have game on his back.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I would like to see Teixeira beat one of Gustafsson, Evans, Davis, Machida before I could even begin to consider him the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter. Heck beating Henderson or Sonnen would raise Teixeira's stock imo.
> 
> Liza is right and you as well as others just don't understand it. There is no proof that Teixeira is the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter. He might be the 2nd or 3rd best LHW fighter that hasn't already lost to Jones but that doesn't make him the best of the rest. He hasn't faced any of the best yet, his best wins are Bader and Jackson who are barely top 10 fighers now. And Teixeira didn't even look that good against Bader...


I don't see why Davis is mentioned there..but fair enough.

It's just odd given how pitiful guys like Henderson and Evans have looked as of recent that somehow Glover looked worse.



slapshot said:


> Gus is a way stiffer fight for Jones than Glover, shouldn't be much debate about that.
> 
> Id be more excited to see Glover and Gus fight for the #2 spot than I will be to see either of them fight Jones.


Not really. Gus has no real clear method of victory. His power is pretty overrated and he doesn't even use it anymore...he used to sit down on his punches and throw with bad intentions until he turned into this fancy foot work Cruz wannabe prancing around the cage potshotting.

And his wrestling and overall grappling is still really bad. At least Glover can threaten Jones on the mat or with a guillotine.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Roflcopter, no offence, but do you understand anything about this sport?

You do?? Oh, then why do you talk about Alexander as if he is a ballerina when in fact he is a great great fighter who convincingly beat back to back idiots like Rua and Thiago Silva. They have not been the same since their mauling.

I don't know how Bader lost to this overrrated Teixeira, but I do know that it wouldn't happen again. Had Bader used his superior intelligence and developed a submission on Teixeira the moment he busted his weak chin, we would be seeing a worthy strapping LHW contender, but now we have to hear all this ringing about how this bum, who got his butt kicked by Ed Herman, is going to be the one to beat Alexander. No, this will not happen. Alexander is ten years younger than Texeira, and you Rolf think he has less chance of beating Jones?

Typical.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Disagree...Glover looks fairly fluid on the ground with his movement I fully expect him to have game on his back.


I have no doubt he has a tight bottom game but that's the last place anyone wants to be when its Jones on top of them, IMO its just too risky.

Its a styles make fights opinion, I see glover as one hell of a fighter though.

As far as Bader goes Tito in his twilight put him on ice, nuff said IMO.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Proud German said:


> Roflcopter, no offence, but do you understand anything about this sport?
> 
> You do?? Oh, then why do you talk about Alexander as if he is a ballerina when in fact he is a great great fighter who convincingly beat back to back idiots like Rua and Thiago Silva. They have not been the same since their mauling.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read this nonsense. would've had to replace my keyboard.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Your point being?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Just seen the fight. Not read through this thread.

The counter combo that put Bader down was utterly magnificent.

That is all.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

slapshot said:


> LOL, he showed us Jones can beat his ass striking, that's what he showed us LOL.
> 
> That first round was garbage, *it was so so so less significant than most haters make it out to be* but they wont stop latching onto the fight because it gives them hope..
> 
> ...


This showed us that JBJ can get absolutely rocked by Lyoto "LOL" Machida. Dude might as well have shouted out "Here I am! Du-du-du-duuu". The Bones era will be over sooner than any of you think.....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

First Bader was like "I'm gonna hit ya!" but then Glover was all "How about I hit you back!" and I was like "Dayyyyyyyyyum!".

(I don't normally talk like this)


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> (I don't normally talk like this)


you should. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Proud German said:


> ... why do you talk about *Alexander* as if he is a ballerina when in fact he *is a great great fighter who convincingly beat back to back* *idiots like Rua and Thiago Silva.*


You realize you are not helping Gus cause with such statements, don't you? :laugh:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> This showed us that JBJ can get absolutely rocked by Lyoto "LOL" Machida. Dude might as well have shouted out "Here I am! Du-du-du-duuu". The Bones era will be over sooner than any of you think.....


JBJ was not rocked, I don't get why some people keep holding on to this idea that the punch did anything but surprise JBJ. He caught him flat footed and made him stumble as he didn't expect it. It was a good punch, but it didn't rock him.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> JBJ was not rocked, I don't get why some people keep holding on to this idea that the punch did anything but surprise JBJ. He caught him flat footed and made him stumble as he didn't expect it. It was a good punch, but it didn't rock him.


Exactly, Machida did absolutely nothing to Jones. All that happened at UFC 140 was Jones completely destroying Machida.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> JBJ was not rocked, I don't get why some people keep holding on to this idea that the punch did anything but surprise JBJ. He caught him flat footed and made him stumble as he didn't expect it. It was a good punch, but it didn't rock him.


"....rock you like a hurricane"


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I have no doubt he has a tight bottom game but that's the last place anyone wants to be when its Jones on top of them, IMO its just too risky.
> 
> Its a styles make fights opinion, I see glover as one hell of a fighter though.
> 
> As far as Bader goes Tito in his twilight put him on ice, nuff said IMO.


And GSP got lit up by an overweight middle aged lightweight....

One fight =/= a fighter's career.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> "....rock you like a hurricane"


He caught him off guard as I said. But since we are using pictures..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

locnott said:


> Bader needs a chin, that was not a punch that should have dropped him..
> I knew this would be the end result but bader has a weak ass chin


The problem wasn't his chin, he got caught by a hard punch that he didn't see coming while moving forward trying to land his own punch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think people were caught up in the fact that Machida was actually competitive with Jones in the first round while many were expecting him to get steamrolled. At that point, Machida was really the first guy to show any kind of resistance to Jones (until the second round) but I wouldn't quite say Machida "won the round".


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Only the third time I've heard of someone thinking Machida didn't win the first round against Jones. Richard Bertrand and Jeff Blatnick are the other two.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Only the third time I've heard of someone thinking Machida didn't win the first round against Jones. Richard Bertrand and Jeff Blatnick are the other two.


I may need to watch that fight again, but I remember a pick 'em round where neither fighter did that much to take it. In which case the nod should go to the champion.

Not that it matters since, y'know, there are no robberies in a fight in which someone gets dropped and then choked unconscious.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> This post should be archived to demonstrate the general idiocy of MMA fans.
> 
> ...


Good post Roflcopter. I pretty much agree, although I expected people to criticize Glover a lot.

The thing is, Glover is also dangerous when he's vulnerable. Some guys get hurt and they curl up into a little ball waiting for the referee to pull their opponent off of them. Glover rolled with the punches pretty well and then countered getting the TKO victory. People making claims that he has a weak chin is laughable. Bader may not be the best striker, but he hits like a truck. Glover managing to stay calm, not be finished, and to turn around and finish the fight himself shows the type of toughness and will he has. He's a mature fighter that doesn't wilt.

His striking defense isn't the best, but every fighter has some flaws. Fortunately for him, he has one hell of a chin and knows how to deal with adversity in the cage. The fight had me worried, but overall, I'm happy with the result. Glover is a complete fighter in my opinion.

He has very good striking, power, great wrestling, legit BJJ, outstanding conditioning, solid chin, strong will and heart, and he trains with Chuck Liddell, my favorite fighter of all time. Glover has some holes in his game, but I think the pros out weigh the cons by a fair bit. He may not and probably will not beat Jones which is not an insult at all considering Jones is the very best in his weight class, but Glover is a legit threat considering he's dangerous no matter where the fight goes. There is no comfort zone with this guy.



Proud German said:


> Roflcopter, no offence, but do you understand anything about this sport?
> 
> You do?? Oh, then why do you talk about Alexander as if he is a ballerina when in fact he is a great great fighter who convincingly beat back to back idiots like Rua and Thiago Silva. They have not been the same since their mauling.
> 
> ...


Did you seriously bring up his loss to Ed Herman? You must be trolling. That loss was 8 years ago, that can't be held against someone now. I'll use your logic for a second. Let's bring up Anderson Silva's loss to Daiju Takase while we're at it. Daiju must be a top 3 middleweight. Oh, and your boy Gus got submitted in the first round by Davis. He must have no ground game huh? That was a while ago but I'll just refuse to consider the fact that he has improved. He's still that kid because no one can improve right? 

Your next point, Glover does not have a weak chin. If he did, he wouldn't have made that great come back. Bader isn't a great striker, but he is a powerful dude. Glover surviving that and getting the come from behind win shows that he has a good chin and a strong recovery time, not to mention heart.

Oh, and calling Gus' two biggest wins "idiots" doesn't help your cause for saying he's the best at 205.

I mean no disrespect, but I think you're probably trolling. If you're not.. Well, you can think Glover is overrated, you can even think he isn't a top 5 fighter, but give credit when it is due. Bringing up losses from 2005 is grasping at straws and calling him a bum is just ridiculous. Even if he does lose to Gus if/when they fight, would that make him a bum? Not at all. You must really hate this guy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I may need to watch that fight again, but I remember a pick 'em round where neither fighter did that much to take it. In which case the nod should go to the champion.
> 
> Not that it matters since, y'know, there are no robberies in a fight in which someone gets dropped and then choked unconscious.


I too remember a pick'em round. And I was rooting hard for Machida that fight. Machida did little other than 1 or 2 punches. And Jones landed some kicks. People exaggerate when they think Machida easily won that round. Not much happened. They both landed a few strikes. Machida landed 1 punch and people went nuts like he was on his way to victory.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> First Bader was like "I'm gonna hit ya!" but then Glover was all "How about I hit you back!" and I was like "Dayyyyyyyyyum!".
> 
> (I don't normally talk like this)


I find this post amusing.



TanyaJade said:


> I think people were caught up in the fact that Machida was actually competitive with Jones in the first round while many were expecting him to get steamrolled. At that point, Machida was really the first guy to show any kind of resistance to Jones (until the second round) but I wouldn't quite say Machida "won the round".


And that's my point it wasn't a round that showed us some aspect of Jones's game that fighters can take advantage of, it was just them not engaging, because neither fighter DID anything that damaged the opponent. Machida wasn't dominating him he didn't do any damage to Jones in that round.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Its not about directly comparing between Jones and Tex, but I think Tex and his momentum are better than every single fighter Jones has faced in UFC (in regard of their momentum as well) and that makes the fight interesting at least.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Its not about directly comparing between Jones and Tex, but I think Tex and his momentum are better than every single fighter Jones has faced in UFC (in regard of their momentum as well) and that makes the fight interesting at least.


Ok, a valid argument I am interested. Now the question is who on his list of who he has beaten adds to his momentum other than DW declaring him the next big thing at LHW? It's like the Matt Brown argument. I would love to see Matt Brown get a shot against GSP, and he has a massive momentum swing on him, but who on his list of victims says that he is a contender?

Please don't take this as me being a dick, I really do want to hear your argument. As far as I currently see it Tex has momentum solely through hype, but I am more than open to hear justification to how I am wrong.

Edit: No matter how I read it in my own head I think I sound like a dick in this post when I am trying not to be.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Ok, a valid argument I am interested. Now the question is who on his list of who he has beaten adds to his momentum other than DW declaring him the next big thing at LHW? It's like the Matt Brown argument. I would love to see Matt Brown get a shot against GSP, and he has a massive momentum swing on him, but who on his list of victims says that he is a contender?
> 
> Please don't take this as me being a dick, I really do want to hear your argument. As far as I currently see it Tex has momentum solely through hype, but I am more than open to hear justification to how I am wrong.
> 
> Edit: No matter how I read it in my own head I think I sound like a dick in this post when I am trying not to be.


Your word you are not trying to be a dick is more than enough for me. Thanks.

Lets see this. Jones is the undisputed Champion and look back at his own competition. How to compare the 6 winstreak momentum of Matt Brown (which is good, btw) with Glover's 20 fecking fights winstreak (only 2 decisions in this period, btw)? And not mentioning the LHW division at this moment is arguably shallower than the WW in terms of competition.

PS: Not being a dick. Swear.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think people overreact when they see a fighter stumble slightly. I do not think a rocked man could of picked off Baders shots so comfortably. Not a single shot landed when Glover was backed up to the cage waiting for that fight ending opening.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I think people overreact when they see a fighter stumble slightly. I do not think a rocked man could of picked off Baders shots so comfortably. Not a single shot landed when Glover was backed up to the cage waiting for that fight ending opening.


Possibly, but I just think his chin is slightly suspect, after seeing him appear to be rocked in that fight, and also in the Maldonado fight where he took one punch all fight and was wobbly, I can't see it taking much from Jones.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Ok, a valid argument I am interested. Now the question is who on his list of who he has beaten adds to his momentum other than DW declaring him the next big thing at LHW? It's like the Matt Brown argument. I would love to see Matt Brown get a shot against GSP, and he has a massive momentum swing on him, but who on his list of victims says that he is a contender?
> 
> Please don't take this as me being a dick, I really do want to hear your argument. As far as I currently see it Tex has momentum solely through hype, but I am more than open to hear justification to how I am wrong.
> 
> Edit: No matter how I read it in my own head I think I sound like a dick in this post when I am trying not to be.


There's more to it than the bottom line of "who has he beat, and where were they ranked?"

He's faced a pretty good wrestler in Kingsbury, and _crushed him._ He outfought Kyle in every aspect.

He fought a very good Striker in Maldonado and outstruck him. Maldonado is not a complete fighter, and any decent LHW would be able to take him down and dominate him on the ground, but outboxing him is a different accomplishement, and Glover did that easily.

So he isn't just beating mediocre fighters by exploiting their weaknesses, but by beating them at their strengths.

He hit a quick submission on Te-Huna Not a huge accomplishment, but showing his well-roundedness and killer instinct.

His most imressive win is Bader, both in his opponent quality, and method of victory. he outlanded Bader most of the fight, and landed the only TD against another good wrestler. But the finish was spectacular. He got caught, backed up against the cage, which spells big trouble for most fighters, and within seconds had the composure to roll with a couple of hooks, wait for the next combination to come, slip the uppercut beautifully and throw a counter left-right combination that landed right on the numbers and put Bader on his back.

Such quick recovery and acumen in that position is astonishing. Glover is the real deal, and I reach that conclusion not by looking at who he's beaten, but by seeing how he's beaten them.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Ok, a valid argument I am interested. Now the question is who on his list of who he has beaten adds to his momentum other than DW declaring him the next big thing at LHW? It's like the Matt Brown argument. I would love to see Matt Brown get a shot against GSP, and he has a massive momentum swing on him, but who on his list of victims says that he is a contender?
> 
> Please don't take this as me being a dick, I really do want to hear your argument. As far as I currently see it Tex has momentum solely through hype, but I am more than open to hear justification to how I am wrong.
> 
> Edit: No matter how I read it in my own head I think I sound like a dick in this post when I am trying not to be.


Glover has beat two top tens Bader and Rampage, who was also a former champ. Glover is an undefeated 5-0 in the UFC and undefeated in the last EIGHT years. He has completely dominated all his opponents, not barely won. He only has two losses from more than 8 years ago in his first 4 fights.

Matt Brown hasn't beat a single top 10 fighter let alone a former champ. He is on a six win streak sure, against non top 10s, but he is 11-5 in the UFC total and has nearly a dozen losses in his record, almost in the same range as his number of wins. 

The two are not even REMOTELY comparable.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> He got caught, backed up against the cage, which spells big trouble for most fighters, and within seconds had the composure to roll with a couple of hooks, wait for the next combination to come, slip the uppercut beautifully and throw a counter left-right combination that landed right on the numbers and put Bader on his back.
> 
> Such quick recovery and acumen in that position is astonishing. Glover is the real deal, and I reach that conclusion not by looking at who he's beaten, but by seeing how he's beaten them.


Exactly. MMA needs more moments of skill like this to help legitimize it. Generally, hands in MMA are far far behind boxers. It can be quite embarrassing sometimes. Its to be expected of course, seeing as MMA is so green and covers so many facets. But, seeing how Tex finished this fight warmed me immeasurably. It was utterly splendid. One of the best finishes ive seen in quite some time. In that moment, Tex proved once and for all that hes very much the real deal.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Possibly, but I just think his chin is slightly suspect, after seeing him appear to be rocked in that fight, and also in the Maldonado fight where he took one punch all fight and was wobbly, I can't see it taking much from Jones.


I don't think Jones hits harder than Maldonado or Bader....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I don't think Jones hits harder than Maldonado or Bader....


Jones doesn't have powerful shots (aside the elbows) but he hits you a lot more than the other guys in the division will.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Jones doesn't have powerful shots (aside the elbows) but he hits you a lot more than the other guys in the division will.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


That's not entirely true either. Machida had to be rocked pretty bad by that hook that dropped him to be caught in a standing guillotine. He doesn't have prime Rampage power, but his jabs don't back people up because of their confusing lack of power.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I missed the vote on this thread because it was pretty obvious to me one way or another- Bader was gonna get smoked...and smoked he did. Nasty combination by GT dropping Bader hard. Glover is not going away. He's another brutal Brazilian who is just a fight or two away from getting a title shot. GT is pretty much the scariest dude out there at 205 right now. I don't see anyone---including legends calling him out. Nobody wants to face Tex...pretty understandable. Glover called out Rampage and schooled him convincingly. Glover Teixeria is becoming the man to beat at 205 with perhaps has one of the most complete games in MMA...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Jones doesn't have powerful shots (aside the elbows) but he hits you a lot more than the other guys in the division will.


Does he? At least standing i find his workrate is pretty low these days (it used to be higher, but he also used to gas out against Bonner), on the ground he is a beast though, better workrate than most.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gosh, Glover Teixeira's winstreak is even longer than Jones full MMA record. Just saying. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> That's not entirely true either. Machida had to be rocked pretty bad by that hook that dropped him to be caught in a standing guillotine. He doesn't have prime Rampage power, but his jabs don't back people up because of their confusing lack of power.


I wasn't saying Jones has weak punches, just that his approach to the striking aspect is different that to those with heavy hands. There was a debate about Jones' punching power. 


MMA-Sportsman said:


> Gosh, Glover Teixeira's winstreak is even longer than Jones full MMA record. Just saying. :thumbsup:


Tex has fought almost twice the time JBJ has and Jones has almost the same amout of fights, not to mention he's accomplished more than Tex probably ever will. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Tex has fought almost twice the time JBJ has and Jones has almost the same amout of fights,...


Abd that means...:confused02:



Rauno said:


> ...not to mention he's accomplished more than Tex *probably ever will*. :thumbsup:


Really? Even though he is right now very close to be #1 contender by his own merits?

"...probably ever will...". Give the guy a break here.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Abd that means...:confused02:
> 
> 
> Really? Even though he is right now very close to be #1 contender by his own merits?
> ...


You actually think Glover has a chance of beating Jones and then dominating all the other top LHW fighters?

Glover has a LOOOONG way to go to catch up to what Jones has accomplished in his much shorter career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love all the Debbie Downers. People are fans of Glover and excited about his prospects. Yet we get "he has nothing for Jones!" "You think he can hang with Jones???" "Glover got rocked in 2 fights!!!".

Settle down people. Can't people get excited about a fighter that is exciting? Of course he probably won't beat Bones. We got excited for Diaz, Condit, and now Hendricks. Does it mean they were going to beat GSP? Bones is a P4P top guy, of course he is going to be favored against anyone at 205. 

But Glover is well-rounded, and exciting fighter who is ALWAYS looking to finish, seemingly a humble and nice guy as well. He probably has a better chance than Gustaf or at least more ways to possibly win. 

This place is hilarious. Anytime anyone gets excited about a fighter or root for a guy, people are quick to say "NO WAY HE BEATS SO AND SO!!!" WHo cares. Tex is one of the best guys to watch in MMA. And he isn't a dick. He should have more fans than he does. No one is claiming he is the next all time great. There is NO ONE at 205. People should be excited at what he brings to the division rather than write him off just because he will be a big underdog just like Rashad, Rampage, Gustaf, Machida and any other legend/elite fighter of the division was.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Getting excited about Glover and stating that he is the top contender, 2nd or 3rd best at LHW and possibly going to eclipse Jones' accomplishments are 2 very different things.

Some people have gone way too far overboard with their expectations of Glover and unfortunately he is due for a slide when he starts facing the big boys in the division.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> You actually think Glover has a chance of beating Jones and then dominating all the other top LHW fighters?
> 
> Glover has a LOOOONG way to go to catch up to what Jones has accomplished in his much shorter career.





420atalon said:


> Getting excited about Glover and stating that he is the top contender, 2nd or 3rd best at LHW and possibly going to eclipse Jones' accomplishments are 2 very different things.
> 
> Some people have gone way too far overboard with their expectations of Glover and unfortunately he is due for a slide when he starts facing the big boys in the division.


Their overboard expectations match your overboard skepticism. Anyway, check again. I just said it would be a good fight. Stretches are all yours.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Glover would do well against Jones. Sure as hell would give him his best fight up to now I think. Standing they are fairly even but Bones is on another level everywhere else. Dude is just way too good at every aspect. Can't train natural ability like that. 

I think its a possibility Tex could put him to sleep standing but its unlikely Bones would keep the fight there. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Gosh, Glover Teixeira's winstreak is even longer than Jones full MMA record. Just saying. :thumbsup:


You should ask the same thing about that first post.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Abd that means...:confused02:
> 
> Really? Even though he is right now very close to be #1 contender by his own merits?
> 
> "...probably ever will...". Give the guy a break here.


Are you comparing being close to a number one contender to being one of the best, if not the best LHW of all time?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

In my honest opinion, Glover and everyone else at LHW had better find a way to either put on 40 pounds or lose 20... Jon Jones is a freak of nature that will not be losing to anyone anytime soon. On a personal level, Glover has yet to really blow my mind.

Having said all of that, this IS MMA, and you never know.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> On a personal level, Glover has yet to really blow my mind.


I felt exactly like this till this fight. But I really cant express how impressed I was with the finish. Back against the cage, under pressure, and out comes a beautiful counter combination that made me wet my knickers. I mean, how many fighters in the UFC can do that? It's a *very* rare thing in MMA to see that level of striking. Were you not impressed?

Teixeira went up a tier in my estimation. From thinking he had zero chance against Bones, I now feel he has some tools that could throw up problems for Jones.

Having said that, Jones is a beast from another dimension. Tex may have a few tools. Bones has a whole fecking walk-in waldrobe full of fancy options. Tex may have 2 ways to win. Bones has 28.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I felt exactly like this till this fight. But I really cant express how impressed I was with the finish. Back against the cage, under pressure, and out comes a beautiful counter combination that made me wet my knickers. I mean, how many fighters in the UFC can do that? It's a *very* rare thing in MMA to see that level of striking. Were you not impressed?
> 
> Teixeira went up a tier in my estimation. From thinking he had zero chance against Bones, I now feel he has some tools that could throw up problems for Jones.
> 
> Having said that, Jones is a beast from another dimension. Tex may have a few tools. Bones has a whole fecking walk-in waldrobe full of fancy options. Tex may have 2 ways to win. Bones has 28.


The finish was impressive but he was getting worked for the most part by *Ryan Bader* standing before that. I like Tex but the more I see of him the more it becomes clear he is the Kampmann of LHW. Good to really good in every area but also very vulnerable at the highest level because of poor striking defense and wrestling that is solid but not overwhelming. He is lucky that the division is kind of mediocre right now with so many of the top guys aging poorly and no super talented young guys outside of Bones and Gus.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

osmium said:


> The finish was impressive but he was getting worked for the most part by *Ryan Bader* standing before that. I like Tex but the more I see of him the more it becomes clear he is the Kampmann of LHW. Good to really good in every area but also very vulnerable at the highest level because of poor striking defense and wrestling that is solid but not overwhelming. He is lucky that the division is kind of mediocre right now with so many of the top guys aging poorly and no super talented young guys outside of Bones and Gus.


Difference is, once Kampmann has taken some blows and is backed onto the fence, its usually the end for him. Never has he pulled out of trouble from that position via a decent counter let alone finish the fight.

That Tex was in trouble is exactly what gives me confidence. Because if there's one thing I know for sure, its that Tex is going to be in a lot of trouble against Bones. Being under pressure and still be able to retaliate successfully is an essential ingredient if anybody hopes to beat Jones. Tex, to me, proved he has that ingredient.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> You should ask the same thing about that first post.


You are correct about the similarities in our statements, Rauno, but it is their conclusions that set our ideas apart.
When I say Tex winstreak is even longer than Jones full record, I am merely highlighting Tex is a contender to Jones and never that he'll right away dethrone him. You, in the other hand, say he is fighting for way longer time and concludes "he probably will never achieve" what Jones has already did. Out of the blue. 
Both records are pretty much close in effectiveness. If only Tex were losing...but he was not.



Rauno said:


> Are you comparing being close to a number one contender to being one of the best, if not the best LHW of all time?


Of course I am comparing them. If we are not suppose to compare a contender with a champion, so what is the point there will be a fight for the title anyway?
Record wise both are very similar. Jones is the undisputed UFC LHW Champion now, but if he faces Tex and loses(real possibility - history backs me up), what you'll make of that? 



osmium said:


> The finish was impressive but he was getting worked for the most part by *Ryan Bader* standing before that. I like Tex but the more I see of him the more it becomes clear *he is the Kampmann of LHW*. Good to really good in every area but also very vulnerable at the highest level because of poor striking defense and wrestling that is solid but not overwhelming. He is lucky that the division is kind of mediocre right now with so many of the top guys aging poorly and no super talented young guys outside of Bones and Gus.


Come on, now, man. First Matt Brown (not you) and now Martin Kampmann? Are you comparing Tex, a guy who was KO only one time, in his very first fight a decade ago, with Kampmann and his irregular record, who was KO 5 times in a way lighter division? How come? 

I say not every man gets hit by a fresh Ryan Bader and remains standing. Not mentioning magnificently reverting the situation.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I say not every man gets hit by a fresh Ryan Bader and remains standing. Not mentioning magnificently reverting the situation.


Although I don't completely agree with the Kampmann comparison, I can see osmium's point. Teixera should not have been tagged as often by that rather slow Bader. If he doesn't improve his striking defense, he will have quite some trouble overcoming Jones reach.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Although I don't completely agree with the Kampmann comparison, I can see osmium's point. Teixera should not have been tagged as often by that rather slow Bader. If he doesn't improve his striking defense, he will have quite some trouble overcoming Jones reach.


Ok. I was shocked with the Kampmann comparison so I omitted any other comment regarding that post, so I will state now I understand and agree with Osmium other points and the above quote. I think Tex relies to much in his recovery capabilities, but he really should not and protect that face, indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Come on, now, man. First Matt Brown (not you) and now Martin Kampmann? Are you comparing Tex, a guy who was KO only one time, in his very first fight a decade ago, with Kampmann and his irregular record, who was KO 5 times in a way lighter division? How come?
> 
> I say not every man gets hit by a fresh Ryan Bader and remains standing. Not mentioning magnificently reverting the situation.


I never said anything about being knocked out but MW and WW are not "way lighter divions" and Martin didn't spend the majority of his career fighting cans like Tex has. Most people don't get hit clean repeatedly by Bader because he isn't a good striker which was one of my points.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Also that counter was not that impress because it was Ryan F'n Bader standing there swinging slow ass homerun shots into Glover's arms. Frank Mir could have countered him off the cage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Glover lacks the extra little bit to beat Jones, highly doubt he can make a fight of it. Jones is the #1 in the world for a reason, he's on an entirely different level and he doesn't mess around like Silva used to. 

Jones is a juggernaut and it's going to take someone as dynamic, strong and big as him to beat him. It's going to be like Silva where he fizzles out when he gets old and until then he'll dominate everyone. This fight didn't make Glover look good in my eyes, just made Bader look really really bad.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Also that counter was not that impress because it was Ryan F'n Bader standing there swinging slow ass homerun shots into Glover's arms. Frank Mir could have countered him off the cage.


There are a few fighters in MMA of Ryan Bader quality. If it was that simple, we would see quality counters like that all the time... but we dont. We'll be lucky if we see shit like that once a year on UFC main card which is supposed to be the cream of the crop. I've certainly never seen Frank Mir throw anything in his entire career that looked anywhere near as good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

osmium said:


> I never said anything about being knocked out but MW and WW are not "way lighter divions" and Martin didn't spend the majority of his career fighting cans like Tex has. Most people don't get hit clean repeatedly by Bader because he isn't a good striker which was one of my points.


I agree with Tex lack of defense an that would be all I can agree with. 
About fighting cans, hum, Jones is over framed for his division and fought mostly washed out older dudes, so I don't see him as over-skilled GOAT contender just yet. He deserves the position he has since he can make weight, but the competition he had so far don't get me impressed. Maybe if he crushes Gustafsson, I'll start to change my view about him.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Overframed? Washed out older dudes? Do you even know what you're talking about?


MMA-Sportsman said:


> I agree with Tex lack of defense an that would be all I can agree with.
> About fighting cans, hum, Jones is over framed for his division and fought mostly washed out older dudes, so I don't see him as over-skilled GOAT contender just yet. He deserves the position he has since he can make weight, but the competition he had so far don't get me impressed. Maybe if he crushes Gustafsson, I'll start to change my view about him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I agree with Tex lack of defense an that would be all I can agree with.
> About fighting cans, hum, Jones is over framed for his division and fought mostly washed out older dudes, so I don't see him as over-skilled GOAT contender just yet. He deserves the position he has since he can make weight, but the competition he had so far don't get me impressed. Maybe if he crushes Gustafsson, I'll start to change my view about him.


How on earth is Jones over framed for his division? He's a tall, lanky guy with no weight problems in the past. It's not like he's destroying competition with size either. 

Also you have doubts about Jones yet would change the way you look at him if he crushes Gustaffson. Gustafs great but is he really that proven that you're willing to disregard Jones' past competition over Gustaf so easily. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

js9234 said:


> Overframed? Washed out older dudes? Do you even know what you're talking about?


All the guys Jones faced in UFC suffer tons of criticism for their performances irregularities, health and stamina issues. You can run his competition and relate who has which of the listed issues. I don't think I own the truth, but this is where I am basing my feelings at. He is the best among we have now, no doubt, but the level of this competition prevents me from state he is GOAT material at this moment. Young, strong and talented, a lot of potential, but ducking Sonnen in the first and almost getting sub against an one hand Vitor, for example, shows me Jones has holes of his own to resolve.



Rauno said:


> How on earth is Jones over framed for his division? He's a tall, lanky guy with no weight problems in the past. It's not like he's destroying competition with size either.
> 
> Also you have doubts about Jones yet would change the way you look at him if he crushes Gustaffson. Gustafs great but is he really that proven that you're willing to *disregard* Jones' past competition over Gustaf so easily.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


Disregard is a strong word. You used the word, not me. I am not disregarding Jones competition, but the recent performances of those fighters speak for themselves, except Vitor, who is cruising (TRT or not) and almost subbed Jones with a broken hand (and since it was in US, probably TRT free). I never mentioned anything about Gus competition, man. However, I see in Gus youth, potential, hunger, talent and yes, frame to match Jones. That's why I am interested in the fight and Jones crushing Gus would speak volumes to me.

EDIT: I'll revise about he being over framed for the division as a whole. I still think he is a legit champion if he can make weight, but size is helping him a lot comparing to the competition he had. That's my view.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> However, I see in Gus youth, potential, hunger, talent and yes, frame to match Jones.


FYI, JBJ and Gustaf are the same age (26), and JBJ will still have an 8in reach advantage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> FYI, JBJ and Gustaf are the same age (26), and JBJ will still have an 8in reach advantage.


Damn. So, that means even if Jones crushes Gus I don't get to be impressed, right? 
Kidding. I know that, but Gus still is a big fella.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Damn. So, that means even if Jones crushes Gus I don't get to be impressed, right?
> Kidding. I know that, but Gus still is a big fella.


Oh no doubt, I am just trying to keep certain facts in check that seem to be getting out of control. Some people seem to think that Jones will only have a slight reach advantage of Gus, or that Gus is the young hungry challenger, etc. The reality is that Gus faces a lot of the exact same obstacles other opponents of JBJ face. Gus isn't lucky in that he happens to share the reach or anything like that. 

Gus is a big dude, his legs are obviously more full the JBJ's, but he is still facing a massive reach disadvantage and while they are the same age it "seems" like JBJ has been facing the top competition longer while Gus is just breaking into it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Oh no doubt, I am just trying to keep certain facts in check that seem to be getting out of control. Some people seem to think that Jones will only have a slight reach advantage of Gus, or that Gus is the young hungry challenger, etc. The reality is that Gus faces a lot of the exact same obstacles other opponents of JBJ face. Gus isn't lucky in that he happens to share the reach or anything like that.
> 
> Gus is a big dude, his legs are obviously more full the JBJ's, but he is still facing a massive reach disadvantage and while they are the same age it "seems" like JBJ has been facing the top competition longer while Gus is just breaking into it.


Agree. Gus is used to face smaller guys as well, so having a big guy with Jones talent will be massive trouble for him.

It's the "top competition" Jones faced I don't buy it. Ok, top for the absence of better fighters, I get it, but c'omon:

Brandon Vera? Grandpa Matyushenko? Object of this thread Ryan Bader? Guy who looks like Shogun? Rampage? Machida? Post Machida Rashad? Broken hand Vitor? Chael Fecking Sonnen?

Jones is better than all of the above mentioned guys. That's all I can reckon. Impressed? Not as much.

Gus and Tex are fights I am anxious to happen for the quality and regularity of their records.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He never measure legs in mma, but i bet its much closer in kicking reach.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It's the "top competition" Jones faced I don't buy it. Ok, top for the absence of better fighters, I get it, but c'omon:
> 
> Brandon Vera? Grandpa Matyushenko? Object of this thread Ryan Bader? Guy who looks like Shogun? Rampage? Machida? Post Machida Rashad? Broken hand Vitor? Chael Fecking Sonnen?
> 
> ...


1) I find it hilarious we are still arguing in this thread.

2) You were not impressed by JBJ? Shogun survived 4 rounds of the Hendo bomb but JBJ made him tap. JBJ beat (finished) Lyoto within 2 rounds, it took Shogun 6. Vitor and Sonnen I'll give you, but when he fought Bader he was the next in line for a title shot after Rashad.

The Evans fight I will give you, he was not that impressive and seemed to not want that fight. I'm not sure if it was due to some loyalty issue, training nightmares, or what. But otherwise JBJ has brought the fight to everyone and finished them. He doesn't eek out decisions (other than Bader and his early fight with Bonnar), he goes in and beats wholesale ass. He also finished Vitor and Sonnen like they weren't even in his league, and other than the surprise arm bar attempt by Vitor he was in no other danger those fights. Hell, he was still throwing the arm that had just been getting torqued on.

I am not excited at all for Gus or Tex, I just don't think they have anything to bring to the table that we haven't seen JBJ handle with ease already. I will say though, I cannot offer any alternative fights for him to take. I understand the fights have to happen, I just don't see why people think they stand more of a chance then they do.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Agree. Gus is used to face smaller guys as well, so having a big guy with Jones talent will be massive trouble for him.
> 
> It's the "top competition" Jones faced I don't buy it. Ok, top for the absence of better fighters, I get it, but c'omon:
> 
> ...


the reason I feel Jones is worthy of his praise is for 2 reasons:

1. the names you mentioned are all pros in the best league in the sport, Jones has dominated every single person he's fought. Machida made it look close, sort of, for part of a round. Just because he's not getting the absolute best in the divisions history doesn't take that much away from him because;

2. he's faced every person the UFC put in front of him eagerly. I think it's not merely the case that the guys you mentioned are that bad, it's that Jones makes them look bad. Rashad, Rampage etc. would still be in the mix if it weren't for Jones. He made Machida and Shogun look like amateurs, both of whom were supposed to be phenoms. Seems to me that Jones is making these guys look bad so it makes both himself and his opponents look bad. I agree the opponents aren't the top the division has ever had to offer but he's fighting everyone and beating them handily, you can't really ask more of the guy and there's nobody at LHW that is a favorite over him in the world. Jones is the next generation version of an mma fighter; dynamic, big, strong, tough and adaptable. Nobody else even comes close to that, when you put a guy like that up against someone like a one dimensional Rampage it just demonstrates how bad Rampage actually is.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> 1) I find it hilarious we are still arguing in this thread.


Yeah, me too. Isn't that great? We're here to have fun or what?:thumbsup:


cdtcpl said:


> 2) You were not impressed by JBJ? Shogun survived 4 rounds of the Hendo bomb but JBJ made him tap. JBJ beat (finished) Lyoto within 2 rounds, it took Shogun 6. Vitor and Sonnen I'll give you, but when he fought Bader he was the next in line for a title shot after Rashad.


After Hendo KO Fedor, he got a exciting decision(lot of heart and that's it) with Shogun's shell and two boring decisions with Machida and Rashad. He's an old dude, man. Can't compare to Jones.
Lyoto almost never attacks, only counter attacks. He was a puzzle for everyone when Shogun fought him for the first time and you know it. Remember the Machida era? When Shogun figured out how to beat Machida and exposed him to others, it took only one round in the next fight. After that, what, Machida lost a boring decision to Rampage and kicked the face of grandpa Couture into retirement. 
Don't take me wrong. The finishing was impressive, but Machida is far from being the aggressive all rounded fighter to highlight Bones, IMO.

Bader was a promise that crashed.



cdtcpl said:


> He also finished Vitor and Sonnen like they weren't even in his league, and other than the surprise arm bar attempt by Vitor he was in no other danger those fights. Hell, he was still throwing the arm that had just been getting torqued on.


Vitor and Sonnen are not in Jones league, That's what I am saying, specially an one hand Vitor.



cdtcpl said:


> I am not excited at all for Gus or Tex, I just don't think they have anything to bring to the table that we haven't seen JBJ handle with ease already. I will say though, I cannot offer any alternative fights for him to take. I understand the fights have to happen, I just don't see why people think they stand more of a chance then they do.


Well that's a sad truth. Beside DC coming I don't see nobody yet to challenge Bones, but Gus and Tex have the best paper records among all of the guys Jones faced. That's why I am very attentive for those matches.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> The finish was impressive but he was getting worked for the most part by *Ryan Bader* standing before that. I like Tex but the more I see of him the more it becomes clear he is the Kampmann of LHW. Good to really good in every area but also very vulnerable at the highest level because of poor striking defense and wrestling that is solid but not overwhelming. He is lucky that the division is kind of mediocre right now with so many of the top guys aging poorly and no super talented young guys outside of Bones and Gus.


I see what you are trying to say. But I don't think he is as similar to Kampmann as you make it out. He seems to be much more of a finisher with actual power in his hands. And he has been rocked but he isn't getting finished like Kampann.

I don't understand this lack of defense thing. He got punched what? Once by Maldonado? The whole fight? When he got complacent. Bader is like the only fight where he was in any sort of trouble. And I think he just started slow. But the one punch Fabio landed, people need to get over. He got punched ONCE the whole fight, then immediately went on to continue to dominate.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> the reason I feel Jones is worthy of his praise is for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. the names you mentioned are all pros in the best league in the sport, Jones has dominated every single person he's fought. Machida made it look close, sort of, for part of a round. Just because he's not getting the absolute best in the divisions history doesn't take that much away from him because;
> 
> 2. he's faced every person the UFC put in front of him eagerly. I think it's not merely the case that the guys you mentioned are that bad, it's that Jones makes them look bad. Rashad, Rampage etc. would still be in the mix if it weren't for Jones. He made Machida and Shogun look like amateurs, both of whom were supposed to be phenoms. Seems to me that Jones is making these guys look bad so it makes both himself and his opponents look bad. I agree the opponents aren't the top the division has ever had to offer but he's fighting everyone and beating them handily, *you can't really ask more of the guy and there's nobody at LHW that is a favorite over him in the world*. Jones is the next generation version of an mma fighter; dynamic, big, strong, tough and adaptable. Nobody else even comes close to that, when you put a guy like that up against someone like a one dimensional Rampage it just demonstrates how bad Rampage actually is.


I am not asking more from Bones. He is doing what he is supposed to do. As I said before...


```
Jones is better than all of the above mentioned guys. That's all I can reckon. Impressed? Not as much.
```


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

fair enough, we can't force you to be impressed. When I watch the guy I get this sense of terror from his opponents sometimes, it's the physical imposition he brings that impresses me. Nobody else dominates their opponent like Jones, he's got that extra edge of bringing the psychological aspects of fear and terror into the game. Glover said he's happy to be in the cage but against Jones he'll get scared really quick when he's pressed against the cage. Seeing his toe come through the skin and he hardly even flinched, that's a scary person to have to be in a cage with.

I completely get what you mean though, technically he doesn't stand out particularly in one single aspect (as Silva and GSP do) and he lacks the one punch power. I'd rather lose via one big shot as opposed to being physically broken down over 10-15 minutes with knees, elbows and kicks.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Agree. Gus is used to face smaller guys as well, so having a big guy with Jones talent will be massive trouble for him.
> 
> It's the "top competition" Jones faced I don't buy it. Ok, top for the absence of better fighters, I get it, but c'omon:
> 
> ...


Guy who looks like Shogun, LOL :laugh:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Seeing his toe come through the skin and he hardly even flinched, that's a scary person to have to be in a cage with.


Do you mean his toe injury in the Sonnen fight¿ He didn't see it during the fight and after the fight when he had seen it, he went quite into literal shock while talking to Rogan.



> I completely get what you mean though, technically he doesn't stand out particularly in one single aspect (as Silva and GSP do) and he lacks the one punch power.


His Greco-wrestling stands out, so does his range work. He already has pretty good timing which helps him to disrupt his opponent's attack and rhythm. And he has a pretty good instinctual fighting creativity, which I think will develop even more. I don't know whether he can catch up with Silva's 2 decades of more striking experience, but I think we will see Jones improve in that area significantly during the next 4 years.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> *... it's the physical imposition he brings that impresses me.*


^^^^This. And also his greco-wrestling brought up by Voiceless. His range work is pretty much linked to his reach. He's a physically gifted athlete, no doubt.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

JBJ's Greco is fuggin phenominal. Dude is on another level completely. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

